# Do you keep a "car gun?"



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Just like it says... Do you have a gun you just keep in the car, in addition to the one you carry? Lately I've been carrying the Ruger SP101 in the car, just for the heck of it i guess, but it is nice sometimes to have one that's easier to get to than the one in my holster (it's difficult to get to in a hurry with the seating position and the seat belt and all). 

And then when I think about it, I figure if someone were to try to jack my car and I had to use it, it would be nice to not have the Glock ejecting brass so it can bounce around in the car and inevitably land straight in my eye.

So does anyone else have a gun that is mainly just for the car?


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, in fact I even installed a safe in my truck to keep it in. I carry it as an addition to my survival bag. I live in the northwest and it is not that hard to get lost on back roads or find yourself trapped by weather in the mountains. I keep an XD-45acp in the truck in case I ever get stranded over night or have to abandon my vehicle and need something larger than my EDC.

I just did not feel like it was secure enough in a vehicle where only a piece of automotive glass kept it out of the hands of a criminal so I installed the safe. It was an easy install, it was cheap, and it cannot be seen from outside the truck.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah I keep my Bersa .380 only in my car. It is locked in a safe mounted under the seat when I'm not in my car, and when I'm in the car I put it in the drivers side door map pocket compartment. In Arizona that is a legal place to carry a gun, wether you have a CWP or not. Plus I got the Bersa used for $110 bucks, so if the car is stolen I wouldn't be heart broken.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure do. I got about four different ones I might take at any time. I don't leave them in there over night or if I am coming in the house for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope. The only "car gun" is me when I'm in the car. Me and the 'gun' are one and the same. Never apart.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the idea of a safe in the car, but i just stash mine under the seat or in the glove box or something. And I'm with Baldy, I don't leave it in there overnight or for extended periods of time.

I like to kinda wedge mine between the seat and the console, so that it might look like i'm going for my seatbelt to a carjacker.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the back of my Mitsubishi Montero is a bugout bag containing (among other things) a takedown Springfield '03A3 in .30-'06 and 100 rounds in strippers, and a M1917 S&W and 50 rounds in moons.

In the trunk of my wife's Nissan is a bugout bag containing (among other things) a Chinese Tokarev 9mm and 50 rounds in magazines, and 100 rounds of 7.62x39mm in strippers. In a separate box nearby is a SKS.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In the back of my Mitsubishi Montero is a bugout bag containing (among other things) a takedown Springfield '03A3 in .30-'06 and 100 rounds in strippers, and a M1917 S&W and 50 rounds in moons.
> 
> In the trunk of my wife's Nissan is a bugout bag containing (among other things) a Chinese Tokarev 9mm and 50 rounds in magazines, and 100 rounds of 7.62x39mm in strippers. In a separate box nearby is a SKS.


Damn I'm just trying to protect myself from thugs, not pull bank heists :smt033


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I always keep 2 in the car 24/7.

A P3AT in the glove box









and the Judge in the console.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> Nope. The only "car gun" is me when I'm in the car.


That's me. I try to never leave a gun in the car, even though I have a safe in case I have to go in a "No Guns" business like my wife's office.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

The only time a gun is in the car is when my wife or I are in it. I don't have a dedicated car gun, just my normal CCW. I do have one of those little keyed safes for when I have to leave my gun in the car. The safe locks a cable around the base of a seat for security, so I can move it between vehicles easily. I like the permanent mounted one that Playboy Penguin has in his truck. :smt023 My problem is which vehicle to start with? Eventually I would like to have something like that in all of my vehicles, but for now it's just my CCW and the little portable safe.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Todd said:


> That's me. I try to never leave a gun in the car, even though I have a safe in case I have to go in a "No Guns" business like my wife's office.


+1. When I get in my car, I take my carry gun out of it's holster, either IWB or OWB and put it in my "under the dashboard" holster. It stays secured there and it's within easy reach, not locked in a case or away in a compartment where I'd have to go through multiple actions to access it.


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

I always have one on my person, so I haven't seen any benefit to keeping an additional one in the car. I believe PA law stipulates that a CCW must be on your person, if you have an additional weapon in the car it must be unloaded, so it would just be an expensive club.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't keep one in the car when I'm not in it, but I do place an extra (PA-63) next to me within easy reach when driving. I have to carry a laptop. I put it between the seats in my work van, with the pistol in an open zippered area for easy access.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

That safe is a great idea !! Going out to buy one right now to put in my truck.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> That safe is a great idea !! Going out to buy one right now to put in my truck.


It is a great way to secure your firearm. It is also cheap and easy to install. All I had to do was drill four small holes and run bolts and brackets down and secure it with cross braces to the undercarriage of the truck. The whole installation, safe included, cost less than $50.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I just have my usual CCW, these days in an ankle or pocket holster. No dedicated car gun.

Back when I was delusional, I sometimes carried a rifle (an SKS) in the trunk. But I live in a city, unlike *Steve M1911A1* and *Playboy Penguin*, so I eventually decided it was a silly idea. I won't be fending off platoons of al-Qaeda in Phoenix, and if I break down or something, I can just walk a block to one of the zillion gas stations in Phoenix.


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> But I live in a city, unlike Steve M1911A1 and Playboy Penguin, so I eventually decided it was a silly idea.


Ah, but cities will be the most dangerous place when the zombie hordes rise up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by Steve M1911A1*
In the back of my Mitsubishi Montero is a bugout bag containing (among other things) a takedown Springfield '03A3 in .30-'06 and 100 rounds in strippers, and a M1917 S&W and 50 rounds in moons.
In the trunk of my wife's Nissan is a bugout bag containing (among other things) a Chinese Tokarev 9mm and 50 rounds in magazines, and 100 rounds of 7.62x39mm in strippers. In a separate box nearby is a SKS.



USAFgsm said:


> Damn I'm just trying to protect myself from thugs, not pull bank heists :smt033


Well, I run out of ready cash occasionally...:smt066


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I try to never leave a firearm in my car, and always keep my CCW on my person. The whole idea of a car gun worries me but I think the gun safe installed in the car is a very responsible way to go about it should one insist on keeping a firearm in one's vehicle.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey guys, i got a nice email on "defeating a carjacker" wondering if you guys would chime in with opinions on it. seems like a good article. I would like to get a magnum eventually for a car gun, something that could be easily shot right through the door...

http://usconcealedcarry.org/free/defeatingcarjacker.html








I have practiced some shooting like this. I suggest anyone try it if they can shoot somewhere that it's allowed. its a bit scary at first. you feel that 'boom' of the bullet exiting the muzzle because you are beside it, rather then behind it.

personally i think drawing while in a car is something that needs LOTS of practice, because in most scenarios, you are drawing and bringing the muzzle over places you do not want an ND. PRACTICE.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

No. When I get in the car, I put my G26 on the passenger seat for easy access if needed. But growing up in what could be considered "the ghetto" has left me with the mindset that you don't leave anything in your car worth more than $1. There doesn't need to be a gun in my car when I'm not in it. The car doesn't have a trigger finger.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Playboy Penguin said:


> Ah, but cities will be the most dangerous place when the *zombie hordes rise up*.


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13953


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I keep a Sig 226 in my pick-up and a S&W model 15 in my wifes tahoe. They are both in those vehicles all the time and I clean them monthly.

When I travel, I usually take my Mini-14 or my Bushmaster AR-15. Sometimes I take my 870.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Not bashing, I'm just curious...

Why do some of you guys have rifles in the car? I cannot imagine a situation where a rifle in the trunk would have an advantage over a handgun at my side :smt102


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

> Why do some of you guys have rifles in the car? I cannot imagine a situation where a rifle in the trunk would have an advantage over a handgun at my side


Say you are driving in the mountains, the road gets washed out and you have to choose to walk the road on foot the rest of the way out or spend days waiting for rescue. A rifle is a nice thing to have when hiking through animal heavy areas.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

USAFgsm said:


> Not bashing, I'm just curious...
> Why do some of you guys have rifles in the car? I cannot imagine a situation where a rifle in the trunk would have an advantage over a handgun at my side :smt102


In my own case, it's due to personal experience. I was shot at, once, in a very rural area; and all I had to respond with was a Government Model .45. I had a rifle in my little truck (coming back from a match), but it was empty and packed away. (I've posted the details elsewhere, elsewhen.)
I now live in a very rural area. It's also a very safe area, but "One never knows, do one?"*
A short rifle can come in very handy, even in a city. It's better to keep murderous rioters under accurate fire a block away, than to let them get close enough to hit with a pistol. After living in Los Angeles for more than 40 years, and through two huge, murderous riots, having a rifle quickly available to me is very comforting.

*Fats Waller


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

That makes sense i suppose. But as for the riot situation, I bet it would be difficult to claim self defense in court when you're shooting at people at that long of a distance. I'm not saying I agree or disagree with you, just saying that the court system these days unfortunately tends to not like people defending themselves sometimes.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have mine on me most of the time. I work in a "gun free" zone so I leave it in the car when I'm at work all other times my XD is on me. I'm in Santa Fe a small city but still a city so I don't carry a rifle however when I'm out in the boonies I keep my AK-47 with me I have a large enough gap in between the center console and the seat the AK slips right there for easy access. I have many a time practiced pulling up to the "range" and shooting from my vehicle. It's fun!


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

No car gun. Just the one I bring in and take out. From my eyes, that is a negligent move to leave a gun in a car all the time. 
Someone steals the car, now they have a car and a gun. At that point, you have just armed a car thief...


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

None but the 2 I'll be carrying:smt1099


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

The CCW laws in Missouri state that anyone over the age of 21, that is not otherwise ineligible to own a gun, may carry a gun concealed in their car without a permit. I am sure there are at least some that utilize this rather than obtaining a permit. This of course pertains only to your vehicle and if you exit the vehicle while wearing a concealed gun you are in violation of the law, but it does offer an advantage while driving if you are not a permit holder.


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

I always have a 45 on me and I have a Mini 30 in the trunk (a 07 Malibu SS to boot). I fixed it with rifle holders out of a HMMWV up under the back dash. Even with the trunk open you can't see it. I also carry 5 30 round mags and 2 5 rounders with 2 extra boxes of hunting soft points in my just in case bag, amoung otherthings. There is a reason 1: I work out in B.F.E. and there are a lot of deer. Last year 8 deer were hit by the guys I work with. One of them put in in the bed of his truck, came to work not knowing it was alive,and when we had to shoot it. I would rather put it down quickly than to have it suffer. Reason 2: we have a range set up close to work and often go shooting after a hard day. It helps to relax. Reason 3: I have a great job where if the weather gets too bad we can go home early with pay:smt1099, and when this is the middle of deer season, we go hunting which is easier with a rifle then my xd or para.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i think its a good idea if its a cheap gun i don't want to live a $500 to $600 in the glove compartment collecting dust 
and i want to make a secret compartment on my wife mini van so she can take an AR-15 and 6 mags and a few guns and mags at list 3 for the guns becose my wife travels to see family that live on the other side of the state and some of the roads she has to take are very isolated so if something happens she and the kids can protect them selfs until some one comes to get them 

UPDATE 
i just talk to my wife and she freak out about my idea 
oh well no hide compartment for the AR-15


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

for a cheep gun you always have hi point. Cheep but they have a no question warranty. We axidently ran one over with a truck and bent it all up, Hi Point replaced it for free no questions asked.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

dandanthearmyman said:


> I always have a 45 on me and I have a Mini 30 in the trunk (a 07 Malibu SS to boot). I fixed it with rifle holders out of a HMMWV up under the back dash. Even with the trunk open you can't see it. I also carry 5 30 round mags and 2 5 rounders with 2 extra boxes of hunting soft points in my just in case bag, amoung otherthings. There is a reason 1: I work out in B.F.E. and there are a lot of deer. Last year 8 deer were hit by the guys I work with. One of them put in in the bed of his truck, came to work not knowing it was alive,and when we had to shoot it. I would rather put it down quickly than to have it suffer. Reason 2: we have a range set up close to work and often go shooting after a hard day. It helps to relax. Reason 3: I have a great job where if the weather gets too bad we can go home early with pay:smt1099, and when this is the middle of deer season, we go hunting which is easier with a rifle then my xd or para.


160 rounds? You must have quite a problem with deer overpopulation. :mrgreen:

(Understand about the after-work plinking, though.)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

toolboxluis said:


> and i want to make a secret compartment on my wife mini van so she can take an AR-15 and 6 mags and a few guns and mags at list 3 for the guns becose my wife travels to see family that live on the other side of the state and some of the roads she has to take are very isolated so if something happens she and the kids can protect them selfs until some one comes to get them


You must live in some dangerous country if you feel the need to send the wife out with a full combat load for the AR plus extra guns. Do you live in Baghdad or Kabul, by chance? :mrgreen:


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> 160 rounds? You must have quite a problem with deer overpopulation. :mrgreen:
> 
> (Understand about the after-work plinking, though.)


of the 200 rounds 170 are cheep wolf and not allowed for hunting use. The 7.65x39 fmj will only go through and through. 30 are soft points Remmies for hunting. I know 170 rounds sounds like a lot but that is only 5 mags and like 20 minutes of plinking.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> You must live in some dangerous country if you feel the need to send the wife out with a full combat load for the AR plus extra guns. Do you live in Baghdad or Kabul, by chance? :mrgreen:


no no is not that we have 6 kids so some fire power can coming handed :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------

